# Looking for protection/Schutzhund type car decal



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find a car decal that looks something like this image? I tried searching online but I could only find ones with a dog latching on to someone wearing a sleeve/bite suit. 
Basically I'm looking for a decal showing someone holding a dog back on a leash with the dog pulling forward to bark/bite, but I don't need a person in a bite suit on the decal and I don't want the dog holding onto a sleeve or anything (it's ok if there is someone with a suit/sleeve as long as the dog isn't actually biting it).

If not, does anyone know where I can find a better image that shows the scene I just described (from the side), so I can maybe have a custom decal made?

This is kinda what I'm looking for, but in a decal so it would be a silhouette or drawing:


















(Facing sideways though, not forward like this)


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

You can get them custom made here:
Big Dog Graphics


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I saqw one like that tonight at training, it said warning k9 and had a stick figure of bitework.


----------



## Mik (Jun 18, 2013)

*Zazzle.com*









Similar. Hope that helps


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I had found some good decals online, was trying to find them for this thread and ran across this one. Think I'm gonna order one!

:wild:


----------



## buttersburgh (Jan 5, 2013)

Where did you find the life is great one. That's hilarious! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's the one I was thinking of originally, nice graphics and close to what you are looking for except no handler holding the dog..... (link to order: Schutzhund Rectangle Sticker by schutzhundsport


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh good, I'm not the only one with a quirky sense of humor! I literally laughed so hard had tears when I first pulled it up. 

Order here: Life is Great Schutzhund Round Stickers from Zazzle.com




buttersburgh said:


> Where did you find the life is great one. That's hilarious!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Looked more closely at the order link for the 'life is great' decal, looks like these are small paper stickers that come in sheets. So not suitable to put on the car...bummer. Maybe they can put that design on a car window sticker, I'll check into it.


----------



## buttersburgh (Jan 5, 2013)

Please post if you can get it into a car sticker size. I will order one too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh I forgot to mention in my original post, I'm looking for one that is cut-out or a clear background, not something with a white or color background.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Write to me on [email protected] and I will do one for you up to your personal satisfaction if you don't want any sophisticated graphics. I'm an artist working in many media.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I had found some good decals online, was trying to find them for this thread and ran across this one. Think I'm gonna order one!
> 
> :wild:


Too funny! I preggo right now and one of my club members got me a little baby t-shirt with this on the front of it. can't wait until the little guy shows it off at WUSV this year )))


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh wow! Congrats.  Make sure to post up pics of the little guy/gal wearing the shirt!



GSDElsa said:


> Too funny! I preggo right now and one of my club members got me a little baby t-shirt with this on the front of it. can't wait until the little guy shows it off at WUSV this year )))


----------

